

A Movable Beer-Canning Operation Makes Its Local Debut - 127001brewer
http://www.philly.com/philly/columnists/joe_sixpack/20130516_A_movable_beer-canning_operation_makes_its_local_debut.html

======
127001brewer
Granted, this may seem like, "who cares?", but I think this is a "hacker-ish"
solution to a big need of small craft brewers.

As a casual observer, packing craft beers in either bottles or cans is an
expensive investment - and being able to "out-source" this operation is really
novel.

